# GA16DET Timing...



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Initially I had a timing map that was wrong becaause I had tuned the aspirated portion of the map but not the boosted portion. I used the car with boost with this map (map1) and it ran pretty well. 
After I saw the timing was bad I changed the values and got to the second map (map2) This map also runs very well, its hard to notice any difference between them.
I still have doubts if my timing number are OK, even if the numbers on the non-boosted area are ok. The car ran way better than stock without boost and with this timing, but still Id like to know what you guys think about these timing numbers and what you would change. Im specially interested in the boost area (over 100kpa).

100kpa = 0psi
150kpa = 7psi
200kpa = 14psi

MAP1







[/IMG]


MAP2








[/IMG]


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

any idea about these numbers? I read a post where Wes and some others talked about this, if I remember well wes's max advance was around 15 at max boost and max rpm, is that right? Others had about 20 at the same spot. Wes, do you reach those 15 at 14psi and 7000 rpm?
Thanks!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

To get it 100% right I'd recommend finding an EGT sensor and Wideband and logging the data and adjusting for incorrect areas of the maps that way. Just guessing as to where your timing should be is kinda like trying to find your way in the dark.

If you know you have the fuel maps 100% correct, you can just go off an Wideband O2 sensor and adjust the timing until your AFR's are steady. However, either way it'd be best to log the exhaust temps and O2 readings and adjust from there.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I already have a Wideband, but not EGT. Im really not trying to guess. In this forum there are lots of people with a boosted ga16de and they know there timing figures so Im just seeking those numbers with the people that know them. They should be almost the same.


----------

